# Showing Pigeon Standards(Help!)



## RayPember (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a pair of Satinettes and a Fairy Swallow, and I wish to show the babies I'll produce hopefully in March. I want to get NPA bands, but I live in AZ and have no idea how shows work or how to get my birds registered, nothing. Any help or advice?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

hello, Where are you in arizona? You should join the az pigeon club next year. They do some club shows also there is a show at the arizona state fair once a year. Thats all i know of in the state. There are other shows in california and all over the country if your able to travel.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Look under useful links for fancies And find the pigeon clubs section The AZ pigeon club link is there And it has a standard section You can click on also.


----------

